# Help! My dog hates me...



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Well , he sure does look angry about somethin although I'm sure he doesn't hate you! I don't even think Goldens are capable of that.Peanut has gone for days at a time just looking so pitiful.He usually comes out of it.Maybe he is bored?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He doesn;t look happy in that first one. I would definitely say a trip to the vet is in order. That is the only thing about rescues is you never know what is going on with them sometimes.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Take him to the Vet. Have him checked for Lyme and other tick borne illnesses via a SNAP 4 Dx test.

It's possible he isn't feeling well. In fact, I'd say that's exactly what's wrong. He doesn't look sad..he looks like he feels bad.

Our Molly had Lyme last year. She'd have small bursts of enthusiasm for about 30 seconds....and otherwise seemed "just not herself". She was sluggish, but not obviously sick. She'd eat, walk with me, but just seemed down.

The Vet found the Lyme during a routine annual physical. He said that often dogs don't seem sick......and some don't even seem depressed. But once on the meds, the owners notice a HUGE change in overall attitude.

I'm sure your Vet will check other things too......but do get the SNAP test.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He doesn't hate you. But the symptoms you are describing sound like what Roxy's mom saw with Roxy before she had her thyroid checked. Sometimes thyroid deficiency shows up in funky behaviour and nothing else. Other times you see coat changes or lethargy. You have the right idea taking him to vet, be sure to ask for a thyroid panel. If it comes back "Low Normal" insist on treating him, Goldens are known for needing medication even if they are still in the normal range but on the low side of normal.

Other than that, does he eat well, go potty like normal? Any throwing up or diarhea(sh)? Those symptoms would indicate something internal. But if it's just behaviour changes that are odd I'd bet it's thyroid.

Dont' feel bad, I'm taking my girl on Friday for a thyroid check, just because she seems tired and her coat is getting scruffy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A trip to the vet is always a good idea but ...It could be that you are rewarding the sad faces with your petting and coddling. He may have learned that he gets the attention he wants by putting on the sad face. Try getting him someplace off lead that is safe and letting him run and act really happy when he does and see what his reaction is. Please give us an update.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He does look alittle upset in those pictures. I agree with everyone about the tests to be done. I hope everything is ok. He doesnt hate you just not feeling the best. I would feel the same way if one of mine looked at me like that.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-to the vet's, and have a Snap 4 run and a thyroid as well.

Dog's aren't people and don't think like we do-thank heavens!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

My girl acted like this once for a few days but I think she just had a cold or something. She would just go lay on her bed by herself, no energy, didn't want to play ball or whatever. Luckily she got better. Personally I think all the goldens put on the sad face every now and again. However if something changed or didn't seem right to me I would get it checked out especially based on others here's experiences. You hate to see them suffer if it is something easily fixable.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He looks anxious to me, but not angry. Head dipped - The wrinkles around his eyes (both between and under).

But still photos are not the best for getting a handle on a dogs body language...
Some dogs are camera shy....dont like anything that gets in between eye contact with them and their person....

Is the behavior new or has he always shown behavior like this?
How does he act when he goes for a ride in the car or for a walk in a new neighborhood? Does he perk up?

Lots of things can make dogs anxious...top of the list is physical discomfort.
To me a trip to the vet for a 'head to toe' and some blood work for sure...
I had a dog that was similar in behavior, she had cracked a tooth of all things...so get your vet to go over him completely...


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi.... Our boy was sleeping a lot and would have short burst of play, but not as before. He would just come and sit with his head in my lap as if to say HELP ME! I took him to the vet, ans sure enough he had a fever, and his lymph nodes were swollen.Even though he has had the Lyme booster, he had a very high titer. Once on antibiotics he became his old self again. Sounds loike the vwet is a good idea. Good Luck!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think Goldens are capable of hate. You've gotten good advice here, time for the vet. Please let us know what the vet says.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Has this gotten any better?


----------

